# E30 Turbo Project >> Finally !!



## alsaffar (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello everybody, I'm a new member 

I hope I can discuss with you all and learn more about turbos 

This is my first turbo project (bmw e30 m20b27)

Lets start ..

O-Ringed Block 
All new bearings, seals, gaskets ...

T3 turbocharger (copy one) T70
homemade manifold
3" Downpipe - Exhaust
HKS original muffler
HKS BOV
35m Wastegate (dunno what's brand but it's diong well)
2.5" IC

e34 535i injectors (black ones)
FPR
Begi fmu
Chip ( 7000 RPM)
2jz-gte in tank fuel pump, another one inline..

stock clutch till now .. 

I'm @ 15 psi with no problems 


coming soon upgrades:

Spec stage3 clutch kit


pictures are coming later on 

What do you think ?

I can't guess how much HP do i have >> Can you please?


Please feel happy to advice me :thumbup:


----------



## snailinduced (Sep 30, 2011)

Hmmm, I would say north of 375-450

Pics?


----------



## alsaffar (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello ..

few updates here



it has been installed yesterday :thumbup:

tomorrow will have it on the Dyno :clap:

Regards


----------



## madboosted (Nov 14, 2011)

nice ! whats your setup tuned on ? post pics of car and numbers ..


----------

